# What kind of betta is this?



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

I went to my local ma and pa pet store and of course looked at all of the bettas. They normally only have veiltails and the occasional crowntail so I was very happy to see this beautiful guy. All their bettas cost $3.98 so I think he was quite the bargain. What type is he exactly?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow thats one pink betta! he almost looks veiltail but you would have to get him to flare to really tell... once again he is stunning


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You need to get a picture of him flaring. He could be a delta or he could just be a VT cross with a wide based tail.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

i think hes a delta tail actuAlly. very pretty ive never seen one so pink. i want it !!!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you get a closer pic? He looks very pretty and I think once he is in clean warm water his color will actually brighten up some. Not really sure of his tail type but I was thinking maybe delta.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He could be a delta, or he could be a veil, like the others say. I'd go with delta.... but there's no way to be positive until we getting a couple more pictures  He's GORGEOUS, though. Pink is NOT a favorite color of mine, but for him I'd make an exception xD


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking . . . delta probably, possibly veil.
He is gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen a really pink betta . . . he looks like bubblegum! Aw . . .


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!! I think he's a VT...


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Its delta,you would recognize from the dorsal fin which has differed with VT.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very pretty pink male!! I saw a DT that looked alot like him today.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for all the responses! I have taken a ton of pictures of him tonight but just can't get any really good shots. I will still share these two in case it helps. He hasn't flared at all. Not with a mirror, not towards me, and not when put next to another one of my bettas.

The woman at the petstore told me he was a dragon. I guess I still don't understand what a dragon is. Can someone please explain it to me?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

This is a dragon. Look at my new guys scales. It looks like dragon scales.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=44899

Your betta looks like a veiltail betta. Very pretty. Yeah Veil Tail for sure. 

OH GOD Dragonfish! It happened I'm able to ID in few seconds what betta is what O.O. You have corrupted me even further NOOOOO!! (Very tired and being random.) Someone go grab DF and drag her in here to see this post! XD!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like a Delta Tail to me. Hes finnage on his tail comes up. Hes so pretty


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ BB3 hm, yeah I see what u mean. You'll need to have him flare all the way. Put a mirror on the side of his tank so he can see his reflection then I'm sure he'll flare.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he's a delta. Like someone else said he doesn't have the dorsal of a VT. I can't tell if he is a true dragon or not, I would need clearer pictures.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I see that now. He's prob a delta. Still very pretty boy there ^.^.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes delta. yes hes very pretty. Flare picture please


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I LOVE his colouration.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow you got an AMAZING color!! I've never seen such a gorgeus pink!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I think he's delta, but not a dragon. Still, he's gorgeous with that pink metallic hue. c: Good find!


----------

